# guérir le mal par le mal



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Bonjour,

Je voudrais traduire l' expression: *guérir le mal par le mal *

Par exemple:

Hérodote a dit : N'essaie pas de guérir le mal par le mal


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao, non hai fatto la "prova di traduzione".. comunque ho visto una versione online di Erodoto,atto III, tradotta alla lettera: "guarire il male con il male"

Questa frase mi riporta alla lettera di S. Paolo apostolo ai Romani, 12:17: 





> Non rendete a nessuno male per male…


 e poi, al verso 21: "Non esser vinto dal male, ma vinci il male col bene". Questo è già piu' in tema col "guarire" dal male.
Buonanotte


----------



## Necsus

Dovrebbe essere in qualche modo il nostro 'occhio per occhio dente per dente'...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

C' e' l' espressione latina: *Similia similibus curantur*. (= _Les semblables soignent les semblables (soigner le mal par le mal))_

Come si direbbe in italiano?


----------



## Ruminante

"I simili si curano con i simili", se da fuori Italia vuoi trovare articoli in italiano da Wikipedia prova a digitare prima it.wikipedia.org e poi le parole che cerchi, dovrebbe funzionare... non so se esiste una via piu' sicura comunque qui è stato il primo risultato http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Similia_similibus_curantur).
Io mi ero focalizzata sul negativo "non puoi guarire il male con il male", che mi fa pensare anche a un altro dei miei motti preferiti: "la somma di due errori non fa la cosa giusta". Ma queste dovrebbero essere discussioni culturali... per cui vi saluto caramente.
Buona giornata


----------



## Anaiss

Il principio dell'omeopatia..


----------

